# Tradução da Documentação do Gentoo (PT_BR)

## Vanquirius

Bom, com certeza não é o primeiro tópico do assunto, mas eu resolvi 

pôr a mão na massa.

No embalo deste thread: http://www.gentoobr.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=29&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

Eu estou traduzindo alguns documentos. O que eu estou fazendo já estou mandando para o "dudu" revisar, passar para outras pessoas revisarem e depois submeter para a documentação oficial. De qualquer forma, estou postando aqui para que os interessados revisem, façam comentários... Até xinguem se quiserem, eu não ligo  :Smile: .

Eu pretendo atualizar isto conforme eu for fazendo, o arquivo abaixo contém 

as traduções em XML feitas a partir do último snapshot da documentação em inglês. 

Links úteis

Política de documentação:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/doc-policy.xml

Guia de XML:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xml-guide.xml

O último snapshot dos docs oficiais pode ser baixado aqui: 

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/doc-snapshots

Lista de traduções retirada!

Continuação do projeto

----------

## AngusYoung

Está pronto. Disponível para correções, sugestões em http://www.gentoobr.org/arquivos/trans/altinstall.xml

----------

## Ventura

Escrevi para os administradores do site. A intenção é criar uma lista de discussão específica para a tradução de documentação e outras traduções para o português do Brasil.

Aguardem novidades.

Pelo que percebi é interessante uma organização e uma centralização para evitar que duas ou três pessoas façam a tradução do mesmo texto e outro importante fique de fora.

----------

## NatuNobilis

Fiz o x86 install guide e o nano basics guide.

x86 install guide: www.iniciantelinux.hpg.com.br/gentoo-x86-install.xml

nano basics guide: www.iniciantelinux.hpg.com.br/nano-basics.xml

Só pra facilitar, aqui vai a lista de tudo que já foi traduzido (só o que foi relatado nesta lista):

alsa-guide.xml

altinstall.xml

env.d-howto.xml

gentoo-kernel.xml

gentoo-x86-install.xml

guide-localization.xml 

nano-basics-guide.xml

portage-user.xml

use-howto.xml

Abraços a todos,

Pablo N. Hess

----------

## azambuja

dae galera...

traduzi o desktop guide. posto ele em breve pra correções.

já temos um time, então ?   :Laughing: 

abraços a todos,

azambuja

----------

## Vanquirius

Editei o post com os últimos docs...

É muito legal que tenha tanta gente disposta a traduzir, valeu galera!  :Smile: 

Gostaria de fazer uma sugestão de quem revisar um documento já traduzido, também postar aqui, para termos uma idéia melhor de que documentos foram revisados e por quantas pessoas.

----------

## NatuNobilis

O ideal, NMO (="na minha opinião"; abaixo os estrangeirismos   :Wink:  ), seria que a gente pudesse adotar o mesmo esquema de tudo no gentoo: colocar tudo no bugzilla/cvs, com um chefe da equipe para revisar tudo e efetivamente colocar os documentos e alterações no cvs do gentoo.

Eu sei que já estamos fazendo isso, mas estou escrevendo para reforçar que o quanto mais padronizado for o processo, mais fácil será para outros tradutores se juntarem a nós no futuro, e para o trabalho ser mais transparente, o que é bom pra todo mundo.

Abraços a todos,

NatuNobilis

----------

## Vanquirius

Concordo plenamente com você NatuNobilis, eu só achei que fazer um thread era um jeito bom de movimentar o pessoal e começar a rolar o trabalho  :Smile: . 

De qualquer forma parece que tem gente levando em frente sua sugestão, veja o #gentoo.br no Freenode.

----------

## hyper

Beleza, quero entrar nessa tambem, gentoo rlz, vou traduzir o FAQ para x86 da página.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *hyper wrote:*   

> Beleza, quero entrar nessa tambem, gentoo rlz, vou traduzir o FAQ para x86 da página.  

 Hyper, antes de começar a traduzir, não deixe de enviar um email para o azambuja relatando seu interesse. 

Abraços!

----------

## AngusYoung

Pessoal ... o trabalho das traduções está de pé novamente. Peço a todos os interessados que entrem em contato com o azambuja. Quem tiver documentos e quiser me enviar pode ficar a vontade (meu email é este mesmo que está aí no profile) ... Eles ficarão hospedados em doc.gentoobr.org durante o processo de tradução, sendo depois disponibilizados pelo Azambuja para o projeto gentoo.

[]`z

----------

## jcarlos

meu inglês não é suficiente /p fazer traduções(e talvez nem meu português seja), mas se eu puder ajudar de alguma forma, estou disponível    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vanquirius

Hmmm... Bem que o pessoal do Gentoo poderia postar algumas partes do que a gente já traduziu não? Último caso sempre pode-se atualizar... Eu lembro de ter lido umas traducões atrociosas, acho que era em espanhol. O que eu vi até agora estava muito bem feito...

----------

## Proton

Se alguém fôr traduzir o x86 Installation Guide, eu já o traduzi para Português de Portugal, embora infelizmente (e por razões que desconheço) não está ainda na página do Gentoo. Ainda não está é actualizado para a versão 1.4 final do Gentoo.

Quem quiser que me mande uma PM com o email que eu envio (ou se alguém tiver um espaço na web, eu ponho lá).

----------

## AngusYoung

 *ManuChao wrote:*   

> Hmmm... Bem que o pessoal do Gentoo poderia postar algumas partes do que a gente já traduziu não? Último caso sempre pode-se atualizar... Eu lembro de ter lido umas traducões atrociosas, acho que era em espanhol. O que eu vi até agora estava muito bem feito...

 Com certeza ManuChao ... mas acho que quem pode dizer se isto pode ser feito era o azambuja. De qualquer maneira, vamos deixa-las online para que sejam revistas antes de serem enviadas para o projeto ... 

 *Proton wrote:*   

> Se alguém fôr traduzir o x86 Installation Guide, eu já o traduzi para Português de Portugal, embora infelizmente (e por razões que desconheço) não está ainda na página do Gentoo. Ainda não está é actualizado para a versão 1.4 final do Gentoo.
> 
> Quem quiser que me mande uma PM com o email que eu envio (ou se alguém tiver um espaço na web, eu ponho lá).

 Proton, se quiser me enviar eu ficarei grato. Aí repasso ela para o pessoal que ficar responsável por este arquivo ...

----------

## Proton

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Proton, se quiser me enviar eu ficarei grato. Aí repasso ela para o pessoal que ficar responsável por este arquivo ...

 

Certo, já mandei. Espero que dê jeito  :Smile: 

Edit: o mail não chegou lá, tentei duas vezes. Volto a tentar depois.

----------

## azambuja

Olá,

Gostaria de pedir a ajuda de todos os brasileiros que quiserem contribuir com a tradução da documentação do gentoo para o português-br. Primeiramente temos que traduzir os documentos principais, que incluem:

- Install Guide (x86)

- FAQ (x86)

- Desktop Configuration Guide

Finalizando estes três, já teremos um ótimo começo.

Qualquer dúvida, entrem em contato.

Canal #gentoo.br no irc.freenode.net

Status das documentações:

doc.gentoobr.org

Podem entrar em contato direto comigo se necessário também.

Obrigado,

Abraços a todos.

Marcelo Gonçalves de Azambuja

----------

## NatuNobilis

Acho que todos os interessados neste tópico estão acessando regularmente o doc.gentoobr.org , então talvez este comunicado seja um tanto inútil. Mas como não custa nada...

O x86 Install Guide da versão 1.4 já está todo traduzido, e passando pela fase de revisão (feita pelo Azambuja).

Em breve teremos mais documentação.

Abraços a todos,

NatuNobilis

----------

## Enderson

tô nessa, vou tentar traduzir o que me interessar e aviso a galera aê.

Acho que deveria haver realmente um CVS para que podessemos trabalhar, seria mais produtivo.

----------

## fernandotcl

Também estou dentro.  Sempre que der um tempinho, eu vou traduzir alguns docs também. E também, se precisarem de uma força com programação ou tradução de documentos mais técnicos, estou à disposição. Eu ainda sou bem newbie no Linux (e no Gentoo também), incluindo a parte de programação (que aprendi toda no Windows, e o mais curioso, usando ferramentas GPL sem nem saber o que era SL direito, DJGPP, NASM...). Talvez não possa ajudar em tudo, mas sempre que for preciso, podem me procurar.

----------

